# Ogre Rhinox Cavalry



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you're interested, the rules can be found on warhammer forge website.

Out of interest, I tracked these rules down after being bombarded by shiny army syndrome - Empire, Vampires and Ogre Kingdoms have all been remade since I left for afghan. Although expensive, both points and cost wise - setting you back £100+ and 400pts for a unit of three they seem effective.

I thiught demigryphs were dangerous enough then I saw toughness 3, then I found mournfangs and saw how deadly they were. Then I tried the rhinox proxies. 

They destroyed pretty much anything. Frenzied mounts and riders, no penalties for additional hand weapon and strength 5 basic, d3+1 impact hits per and option for a magic banner like razor standard or ice wyrm hide makes them utterly deadly.

Yes theyre expensive - but a unit of 3 despite having 4 wounds less than equivalent mournfangs but they do equivalent damage, look amazing and work like any aemy wishes their chariots did. they also have a 2+ armour save with heavy armour and additional hand weapon or if you just can't stop that toughness boost spell break out the strength 7 great weapons.

how would anyone else feel about fighting them?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

not to bad really, just greatcannon them. or use the pit.....or runefangs.....etc.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

great cannons youd have to roll above average against, being toughness 4 and they can be easily buffed with regen.

pit of shades is dependent on if you a) roll it, and b) cast it, not to mention decidigg if pit against initiative 3 is better than ahorde of 18 ogre bulls.

and good luck using the runefang. youd kill at best one and thats provided a) you hit will with all 4 attacks and b) you actually took a runefang. without a decent ward save yiu wouldnt last more than one combat phase as youll be smashed by the. average 12 strength 5 (unbuffed) attacks each rhinox member has.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i never said the runefang was good, just a possibility 

and for pit a GD of tzeentch (cant remember name) with twin heads, and loremaster + other nasties = something like a +6/7 to cast. but your right abut the targeting problem


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

taking shadow on a gd of tzeentch is poor compared to beasts and should be backed up by light and 2 life. yes you can take shadow but the army is so much better when buffed rather than nerfing enemies.

you could double 6 it but theres also the dispel scroll or hex scroll nuking your caster.

yes there's tailoring a list any army build can be countered when speciifically designed to counter it but against all comers/local meta, the most dangerous ones are those which lack an apparent weakness.

I play many magic heavy and stubborn anchor lists of some variant and ive yet to play a game when I would be able to guarantee getting much needed spells off. particulalry when you only have an open window of a single turn before the unit hits your lines is often frought with difficulty.

and yes, although its a unit with 15% of the army, its a suicide unit that also doubles its effectivness when it can do the damage like so. it can also be twinned with mournfangs or another unit of cavalry.

one was frightening enough and im sort of worried that the unit is just far too powerful to fit the warhammer stats adequately without the fluff versus rules effect.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They are the coolest things in the entirety of WFB... if I could afford to I would take them regardless of how good they are. It just so happens that they are also pretty damn good so you get the best of both worlds.


----------

